# Il Trittico Royal Opera House at the cinema



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

I've just come back from seeing Il Trittico at my local cinema & I thoroughly enjoyed it. I had a cinema seat that cost 1/30th of what it would cost to go and see it live.


It is being shown at cinemas around the world this week.


----------

